# US vs international version



## Montalbert (Aug 1, 2011)

Just started looking into getting a prime. I am here in Australia but over here they only sell the prime with the dock and that prices it out of my range...

I was wondering if anyone knows what the difference is between the us and international version? Ie. I hear that for some reason there is no issue at all for the Wifi and gps on international version but there is on the us versions...

Is the Wifi gps issue fixed on the prime us versions yet?

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nattylite (Jan 27, 2012)

Wifi is so-so.....it's the range that i have a problem with...but the connection is usually fast and stable
GPS improves with the new ics updates but getting a lock is slow sometimes but it doesn't matter to me because why would i use a 10" gps when i have my phone

As for the US vs international versions....i don't know it there are any major difference (feel free to correct me) except the firmware b/c there are US specific standards for wifi freq and stuff like that


----------



## Col. Kernel (Nov 20, 2011)

The GPS isn't GOING to be fixed on US devices. Asus has removed it from the US spec sheet.


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

Col. Kernel said:


> The GPS isn't GOING to be fixed on US devices. Asus has removed it from the US spec sheet.


Truth. And be prepared for units that have no functioning GPS at all, from all serial numbers but I think mostly the new C1's.

I have the 64 GB Champagne, North America, C1 serial. Very light screen bleed in a couple spots, worst one just a .5" x .5" area in the top-right corner (held upright landscape) that's only noticeably in the boot screen. Haven't even been able to notice it with dark wallpapers and such. No GPS at all as stated above, good WiFi that will reach ~30ft through brick/sheetrock and cars (though low signal of course, enough to stream with), BT that I haven't had much chance to extensively test but that doesn't seem to affect WiFi, and I'm seriously questioning my accelerometer/gyroscope integrity as it just doesn't feel as fluid as I would expect.

That I'm aware, there is no difference from region to region, only serial to serial (and with huge fluctuations within them).


----------

